# FS:Crypt affinis



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

1 - XXL Anubias afezlii (approx 6" long rhizome 3/4-1" thick)- SOLD
1 mother plant Cryptocoryne affinis (6 to 8" long leaves) - GONE
Crypt affinis plantlet 3" tall - $3 each

I have had the Anubias growing submersed in the 50 gallon for a couple years now. There is a small amount of bba and minor leaf damage on the old leaves. The oldest leaf is around 4 years old.

for reference, the tank is 20" tall and 36" long.









This is a not-so common, if not rare cryptocoryne in Canada. Grows really well in high pH 7.5+ and down to 6.5. This plant that can grow and root in crushed corals.

There is roughly 7 mother plant in the photo. pulling 1 out to free up bush.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Cryptocoryne affinis is a spectacular plant AND it doesn't melt like my wendtii does. I grow the affinis in ADA I and II with no problems.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The Anubias is in a pot. This plant can be moved around and planted anywhere without having to attached to a piece of wood. Roots around roughly 12" long and is buried in the gravel.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

to the top...


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

to the top...


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

added a XXL Crinum calimistratum.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to get some of the affinis, can't pick up till the weekend though, will pm you closer to the weekend to see if you have any left and arrange pick up


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

i would love to get some of that cryptocoryne is their anything you would trade aqurium supplies of anything?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't need any aquarium supplies at this time. I am clearing some supplies myself.


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

dam i rilli like the orange on them


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

its more red than orange. Affinis leaves color can vary quite a bit under different fertilizer ratio and environment. If I don't fertilize, the leaves tend to be more olive/turquoise green. If I fertilized, their leaves turn more orange/red.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pm'd you on anubias


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Anubias back up. This Anubias needs a lot of nutrients to remain this size. Either have the roots buried in the gravel or have a heavily stock tank that need assistant in lowering NO3 in the water column. Great for discus tank with the huge leaves and ability to take up nutrients.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

anubias pending pick up


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

bump.. Crypt affinis left.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

to the top......


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Crypt affinis Mother plant gone. got a few plantlet left.


----------

